

How To Get The New YouTube Redesign now - knaox
http://marketaire.com/2011/11/23/how-you-can-enable-the-new-youtube-redesign-now

======
skore
Copy&Pasting the text resulted in an error because it uses fancy " signs, use
this instead:

document.cookie="VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE=ST1Ti53r4fU";

------
wingerlang
Tried it the other day but the lack of "show only uploads" made me remove it.
I'll try it out again. Not sure about the things to the left (and right). I
only check my subscriptions on youtube..

